# One Handed Main Speedcubes?



## andrewlecubes (Oct 23, 2014)

Just curious of what people have to say about their main oh cubes.
I will just put regular names of cubes, but please specify the size in a thread post.
I am actually trying to pick one, probably in between mini weilong v2 and mini shuangren.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 23, 2014)

andrewlecubes said:


> Just curious of what people have to say about their main oh cubes.
> I will just put regular names of cubes, but please specify the size in a thread post.
> I am actually trying to pick one, probably in between mini weilong v2 and mini shuangren.



My rule of thumb for OH cubes is that the layer should be about as thick as your index finger.

I use the LiYing (56mm) but I have previously used the weilong v1 (57mm) and the yulong (57mm).

I think the mini weilong v2 is the best, the shuangren has never been a good OH cube for me


----------



## TurtlesCubing99 (Oct 23, 2014)

get a mini moyu along for oh


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 23, 2014)

Other: 55mm Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 23, 2014)

From what I can tell an aolong would be good, because of the amazing corner cutting and controllability.


----------



## dougthecube (Oct 23, 2014)

I use a mini aolong but I would use the weilong because with the aolong the layers move independently to much and this causes lock ups particularly with OH. Also I never really like either size of the fangshi for both OH or normal 3x3 so I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 23, 2014)

Mini Weilong V2. Interested in a mini Aolong V2 though; never bought because I stopped practicing OH for a while. Also never looked into an Aolong V1 because they seemed too unstable.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 23, 2014)

Modded 55mm zhanchi. I've tried the mini weilong/aolong, and I can't control them the same way I can control the zhanchi.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2014)

I use a 54.5mm AoLong. I used to use a 54.6mm ShuangRen, but the outer layers are smaller on the ShuangRen, which I didn't really like for OH.
(unless you do Roux OH, then use the mini ShuangRen because it's a small size but has normal size M slices)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 23, 2014)

Currently using a 57mm Weilong v2. Other cubes I've used in the past and enjoyed were the Huanying and the Fangshi v1(lubed.)


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 23, 2014)

mini aolong.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 23, 2014)

50mm ZhanChi, doesn't seem to be as popular as I would have guessed (judging by what I see at comps). Not tried any mini MoYu though, but not really interested in switching.


----------



## Berd (Oct 23, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Mini Weilong V2. Interested in a mini Aolong V2 though; never bought because I stopped practicing OH for a while. Also never looked into an Aolong V1 because they seemed too unstable.



Cant tell if this is real, its a reliable store but... I don't know.
http://ukcubestore.com/moyu.html

(scroll down)


----------



## Lid (Oct 23, 2014)

I still use my LingYu's for OH


----------



## Mrkevinbat (Oct 23, 2014)

54.6 mm fangshi


----------



## Jen (Oct 23, 2014)

Mini Aolong


----------



## Chree (Oct 23, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 50mm ZhanChi, doesn't seem to be as popular as I would have guessed (judging by what I see at comps). Not tried any mini MoYu though, but not really interested in switching.



I also use a 50mm zhanchi. And I've got another friend that also uses a 50mm.

I have short pinkies, so this cube works great for me.


----------



## Silverspeed (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to use a mini weilong v2(54.5mm), I've now switched to a 55mm zhanchi based on color preference. I have fairly large hands, however.


----------



## andrewlecubes (Oct 25, 2014)

the mini shuangren has normal middle layers just smaller edges and corners?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes. The extra 2mm is made by the caps on the edge and corner pieces. I'm pretty sure the centers are the same size (apart from being raised 1 mm)


----------



## BboyArchon (Jul 29, 2015)

I use both: Zhanchi (54mm) and Aolong (55 mm)


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 29, 2015)

I just use my Yueying. I've never tried a mini cube.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 29, 2015)

50mm Zhanchi


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 29, 2015)

55 mm zhanchi


----------



## ZZTrooper (Jul 29, 2015)

Other: Qiyi Thunderclap


----------



## SHualong (Aug 4, 2015)

Dayan Zhanchi 42mm


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 4, 2015)

50mm dayan zhanchi


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2015)

AlexGJohnson said:


> 50mm dayan zhanchi





SHualong said:


> Dayan Zhanchi 42mm



how small are your hands???


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 4, 2015)

55 Weilong which dun broke fuuuuudge but gluing it back together now!


----------



## Berd (Aug 5, 2015)

50 mm zhanchi ftw!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 5, 2015)

YueYing atm, because it's a little smaller than 57mm I don't have a mini cube tho


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 5, 2015)

50mm Dayan Zhanchi white
Yeah, it's white. The only one that CubeDepot had at the end of a comp. It was quite bad out of the box but after lubing and breaking in its fabulous. I actually don't mind the white anymore and I used to use white cubes when i was a beginner. Anyway, I tried a black one out of the box and it was good so that's what I would recommend. All I need for OH is a cube like it and can cut small amounts easily 
55+ is too big for me, resulting in bad times


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 16, 2015)

Other: Congs Design MeiYing


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 17, 2015)

Aolong White Mini like a boss


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 17, 2015)

DaYan, people really like the Zhanchi.




.........












It took me weilonger to think of that than you would've thought


----------



## rybaby (Aug 17, 2015)

55 mm ZhanChi


----------

